# GE oven light burns out quickly



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a GE electric oven and within days of replacing the oven light bulb it burned out again, twice now.

Any idea why the bulb would burn out so quickly? Is this something to do with the oven itself or just bad bulbs?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

It might something to do with the socket itself. Is it ceramic or metal type socket?

Check or replace socket. Maybe the wires or base of socket is not making a good connection. Causing the bulb to prematurely fail. Just a suggestion.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

miamicuse said:


> I have a GE electric oven and within days of replacing the oven light bulb it burned out again, twice now.
> 
> Any idea why the bulb would burn out so quickly? Is this something to do with the oven itself or just bad bulbs?


did you get the right bulb ?? The Philips 40-Watt A15 Clear Appliance Light Bulb is designed to withstand extreme temperatures. This light bulb is ideal for use in household appliances such as ovens and refrigerators.


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

del schisler said:


> did you get the right bulb ?? The Philips 40-Watt A15 Clear Appliance Light Bulb is designed to withstand extreme temperatures. This light bulb is ideal for use in household appliances such as ovens and refrigerators.


+1.....get a better bulb.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Take a look at the appliance bulbs that you are buying. Some of the necks are too wide to screw in all the way and make good contact. That can burn up a socket but if it doesn't make good contact it won't last for long


----------

